# Largest Model Railroad in the World



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sure most of you have heard about Miniatur-Wunderland in Hamburg.
Biggest model railroad in the world - maybe some of you have even visited there.
https://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/
But it's all H0 scale, or most of it at least.


But they are getting competition now - in G-Scale!
https://www.abenteuer-resort.de/modellbauwelten/


Located just 45 minutes by car from Hamburg's Miniatur-Wunderland, so one can visit both without too much extra travelling.


Both the US and Canada will be included as 2 of the 50 theme worlds/country areas.
That also means a BigBoy is part of the layout


A few additional facts I picked up from newspaper articles:
Cost in excess of 10 million Euros including the required expansion of the hotel
Trains control is of course digital - total power 120 amps
Locos will be equipped with cameras and visitors will get a VR-glasses.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool! Do you know when it will be open? I would love to visit


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

They have an interesting website set up.
For me the website comes up in German for a sokit second and then changes to English.
From what I can gather, they must pick up ones IP address and then set the language on the website accordingly with some automated translation.
Problem is that the translation doesn't translate text with images - so even though the opening date is right on the first page, 1 April 2020, it's not obvious on the English website.


The newspaper articles I saw still had September of this year as the opening date but that obviously isn't happening.


It will also be interesting in the Guinness will actually accept their claim of the largest model railroad in the world.
Yeah, the total track length is about 500 meters more than Wonderland, but converted to 1:1 scale it's much shorter, same for the area.
But regardless - when I first read about this a few years ago, I was wondering if that would actually happen.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

remember that Train Mountain is listed in Guiness as the worlds largest model railroad with 28+ miles of mainline and that was over 10 years ago. TM keeps expanding the 7.5" ga. but id still love to visit both of those when i can get to Germany one day


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

One of the German G-Scale blogs has just posted a video showing the current state of the construction of this project.
An interview with the technical manager, the audio is all in German but the video I find is still interesting.
A couple of snippets from the interview - total of 21 kms of nickel-plated track by Thiel. Nickel-plated is the best track to use - conductivity same as brass but much less cleaning - it's just expensive and not that readily available.
Power and control using DCC (Obviously).
Sounds like trains by LGB, Piko, TrainLine and USA Trains
40 people are working on it - planned opening day: 1 April 2020


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Super cool


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

While at the Portland convention we went to the largest indoor F scale layout I have ever seen. I would say it is about 100 feet long X 60 feet wide and 20 feet tall. It displays parts of the DR&GW in minute detail. The mountains are enormous with thousands of trees and dozens of buildings with interiors. It covers as much area as my outdoor RR. It is also a lot easier to get to than Germany!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Just found out the place opens July 1st, 2020
https://www.abenteuer-resort.de/model-worlds/?lang=en


----------

